# Signature Request



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

The Request:

I want a sick Vitor Belfort and Jon Jones sig.


Pics:

I don't want to limit anyone to any certain pictures. So whatever anyone finds easier be my guest.


Title: Vitor Belfort on the left and Jon Jones on the right..


More Sub-Text: LCRaiders


Colors: Which ever color you guys feel comfortable with.


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

I kinda would like it like Davisty69's sig


----------

